# PC Aufrüstung



## dani0692 (19. Oktober 2016)

*PC Aufrüstung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte meine Hardware aufrüsten.

Zunächst der IST-Stand:

CPU: Intel I 7 2600, LGA 1155
RAM: 8 GB DDR Corsair Vengeance DDR 3 1600 MHz
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 760 WindForce 3 x OC, 2 GB GDDR 5
Motherboard: ASUS P8P67 DELUXE Rev. 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR 3

Den Rest der Komponenten erspare ich mir.

Ich wollte mir jetzt folgende Hardware aufrüsten:

1. Grafikkarte : ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1070 AMP! Extrem Edition 8 GB GDDR 5 .
2. Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair DIMM 32 GB  DDR3-1600 Quad-Kit
3. Prozessor-Kühler: ARCTIC Freezer i32, CPU-Kühler mit 120 mm Lüfter, Deutsche Lüftersteuerung mit PWM PST   


Dazu wollte ich mir dann den Dell S 2716 DG Monitor mit Gsync, 1440 p (WQHD) kaufen.

Was haltet ihr davon ? Passen die Komponenten überhaupt ? Macht es grundsätzlich Sinn zu diesen Komponenten zu wechseln wenn ich Hardcore-Gaming in 1440 p ruckelfrei machen möchte ?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2016)

Also, 32GB sind viel zu viel - oder machst du Videoediting oder ähnliches auf (semi)Profi-Niveau? Einfach weitere 8GB reichen dicke aus. 

Kühler: wenn du bisher nur den Intel-Kühler hast, wäre der Freezer eine große Steigerung, um schön leise spielen zu können. Du musst nur aufpassen wegen der Höhe, denn es gibt viele Gehäuse, bei denen nur 14-15cm hohe reinpassen. Der Freezer 32i misst genau 15cm, aber durch kleine Abweichungen passt es vlt. am Ende doch gerade so nicht, wenn der Gehäusehersteller "bis 15cm" angibt.

Und die Grafikkarte ist ENORM lang mit 32,5cm, auch da mal schauen, ob es kein Problem gibt. Das ist eine der fettestem, vlt auch DIE fetteste 1070 überhaupt. Und ich meine "fett" wirklich im Sinne von "dick und groß"    Es gibt auch andere gute 1070 mit einem ähnlich hohen Takt wie die Zotac, die sogar noch günstiger sind, zB
Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample (28,5cm) ab 440€
Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 Gaming (28,6cm) ab 455€
Palit GTX 1070 Super JetStream (28,5cm) ab 460€

Und selbst wenn du eine mit etwas unter 1800 MHz nimmst: die paar Prozent Unterschied merkst du eh so gut wie nie. 


Ansonsten ist eine GTX 1070 aber ne sehr gute Karte. Aktuell würde selbst eine GTX 1060 oder AMD XR 480 für WQHD noch ordentlich reichen.


----------



## svd (19. Oktober 2016)

Persönlich würde ich mir die 32GB RAM schenken. Ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll diesen zu verdoppeln.
Erstens, sind 16GB zum Zocken mehr als ausreichend, zweitens, ist dessen Geschwindigkeit ja auch gleich. Rausgeschmissenes Geld, meiner Meinung nach.

Den Rest kannst du gerne so nehmen.

edit: Ach so, du hast "nur" 8GB RAM. Langt im Prinzip auch noch. Sonst, ja, häöchstens 8GB dazu kaufen.


----------



## dani0692 (19. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

ihr habt mich ja jetzt mehrfach auf die 32 GB zu großen Arbeitsspeicher zu haben.


Es ist so :

Ich hab teilweise 2 Spiele im Hintergrund an z.B. Fifa 17, Mafia 3 derzeit. Dann hab ich 10 Internetseiten im Hintergrund laufen und dann noch teilweise Videos über VLC-Player welche ich während des Spielens auf Pause gestellt habe. Diese Anwendungen hab ich alle parallel laufen !

Naja es ist derzeit leider teilweise so, dass ich eine Fehlermeldung bekomme, dass mein Arbeitsspeicher nicht ausreicht. Und manchmal (ohne diese Meldung) wird einfach der Internet-Explorer geschlossen, ich vermute stark auch wegen des Arbeitsspeichers...

Also ihr meint bei der Grafikkarte macht es keinen großen Unterschied ob ich jetzt die Extreme Version nehme von der 1070 oder die Normale ? Weil wenn ich z.B. die Zotac nehme kostet die Founders Ed 487 Euro bei Amazon und die Extreme 530 Euro. Ihr meint der Preisunterschied ist nicht gerechtfertigt oder ?


----------



## dani0692 (19. Oktober 2016)

Kurzer Nachschub mit der Bitte um schnellstmögliche Antwort ist es normal dass die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming 8GB GDDR5 256bit von Amazon "nur" 236,60 Euro kostet ?


----------



## BF2-Veteran (19. Oktober 2016)

16 GB Ram sind genug. Niemals brauchst du 32 GB. Ansonsten wenn du die CPU nicht tauscht würde ich auch den Lüfter nicht tauschen.
Bin eh nicht so der Fan von Aufrüsten sondern verkaufe lieber  das Komplettsystem und baue neu. Meiner Meinung nach laufen die neuen Komponenten einfach besser zusammen.
Bei mir kostet die 1070 bei amazon 400 Euro


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Kurzer Nachschub mit der Bitte um schnellstmögliche Antwort ist es normal dass die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming 8GB GDDR5 256bit von Amazon "nur" 236,60 Euro kostet ?


 also, bei Amazon gibt es in den letzten Monaten immer wieder Betrüger, die teils sogar andere Händler "hacken" und teure Sachen angeblich deutlich teurer anbieten und als günstigster Verkäufer dann den Preis bei Amazon stellen - denn viele Produkte liefert ja nicht amazon selber, es gibt es bei fast jedem Produkt mehrere Anbieter, von denen dann Amazon zwar oft, aber nicht immer der günstigste ist. Und manche bietet auch amazon selber gar nicht an. 

Da steht 100pro dann bei den Details zum Preis (bei "x Mal neu ab xyz Euro" klicken ) so was dabei wie "Achtung - per email melden" oder so - auf KEINEN Fall machen, sondern direkt Amazon melden. Denn die Betrüger verlangen dann eine Überweisung wg. angeblichen technischen Problemen oder so, und das Geld ist dann weg.


240€ sind aber UNMÖGLICH für eine GTX 1070, außer durch Irrtum oder eben Betrug. Falls du schon bestellt hast: nicht reagieren, falls so eine Mail kommt, und es dann noch Amazon melden.



Wegen der "Normalpreise": beide Preise bei Amazon sind viel zu hoch. Schau mal bei zb Geizhals.de, da findest du viele etablierte Shops, die günstiger sind. Amazon ist bei Hardware relativ oft sehr teuer. Und die "Founders" Edition würde ich eh nicht nehmen, die hat nur einen einzigen Lüfter = recht laut.


----------



## dani0692 (21. Oktober 2016)

Was haltet ihr denn von der Zotac Gtx 1070 AMP! Edition ? Weil der Vorteil ist Zotac bietet 5 Jahre Garantie auf die Karte.....

Oder ist die Gigabyte besser, weil auch lange Garantie und günstiger ? Ist die Gigabyte relativ leise ?

Ich sagmal 5 Jahre Garantie sind schon geil, aber 5 Jahre kann ich die Karte ja auch nicht halten, wenn ich wie oben beschrieben Spiele in max. Details und WQHD spielen möchte oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von der Zotac Gtx 1070 AMP! Edition ? Weil der Vorteil ist Zotac bietet 5 Jahre Garantie auf die Karte.....
> 
> Oder ist die Gigabyte besser, weil auch lange Garantie und günstiger ? Ist die Gigabyte relativ leise ?
> 
> Ich sagmal 5 Jahre Garantie sind schon geil, aber 5 Jahre kann ich die Karte ja auch nicht halten, wenn ich wie oben beschrieben Spiele in max. Details und WQHD spielen möchte oder ?


 wenn du ne Karte kaufst, WEIL du gerne höhere Details spielen willst, wird die nie länger als c.a 2 Jahre "halten". Und wenn ne Grafikkarte nicht schon nach wenigen Monaten einen Defekt hat, dann ist es auch eher unwahrscheinlich, dass sie nach 3-4 Jahren mal Defekt hat. Insofern sind die 5 Jahre Garantie eher ne Art Qualitätsversprechen und nicht wirklich eine "Absicherung", die nötig wäre. 

und mehr als 460-70€ würde ich nicht für eine GTX 1070 ausgeben. Da gibt es ja genug Auswahl. Die Zotac und die Gigabyte sind beide gut. Aber die Gigabyte hat den etwas höheren Takt. Ich nehme an, du meinst die hier Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 G1 Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2016)

Wir sind zwar in einem Gamer Forum, aber solange er nicht sagt was er auch sonst so macht könnten 32GB RAM Speicher doch Sinn machen. Weiß jeder der schon mal ernsthaft mit Programmen von Autodesk, wie Maya oder 3ds Max oder ähnlichen gearbeitet hat, da fängt der Spass da nämlich erst an. Da braucht es jedes kleine GB an Speicher. Oder schneidet mal einen Film wo man bei einigen Programmen den ganzen Film in den Speicher laden kann damit es flotter geht. Und bei den Preisen momentan, wen juckt es.
Ansonsten sehe ich eine wirkliche Verbesserung nur in eine neue Grafikkarte. Und da wurde ja hier schon das ein oder andere gesagt.


----------

